# Adios' Pedro....



## TinysMom (Apr 13, 2007)

In September of 2005, Pedro was born. He got thenickname "alien baby" because unlke most lionheads who get in their furwithin a few days (except for where the mane will be)....his fur didn'tcome in for like 45 days or so....

Here are some photos of him looking like an alien....





































A short time later we were taking photos to show to friends of what"alien baby" looked like..and they called him "donkey ears"...













However, he did eventually get his fur in and this is what he eventually looked like...









We never knew why he was the way he was other than the fact it wasrecessive genes getting together in some freaky way. One geneticsperson (not Pam Nock) suggested I try rebreeding to get this again andpossibly even breed them for laboratory study - but I refused. 

When he was still fairly young, Pedro went to a show with us. He hadhis moustache and some fur - but not much. Folks loved to look at himand it got to the point that when he heard his name - he'd duck underother bunnies 'cause he knew we'd be showing him off again (although hedid like the treats he got).

When we went back to the same place later -we brought Pedro with us -complete with his funky fur. People kept coming up to us and saying,"Aren't you the ones who had the bald rabbit?" and we showed him offagain.

We were told early on that Pedro could wind up having health issues dueto unforseen causes because of the recessive genes. Because of this -we kept him and loved on him here.

Now I'm bawling because the kids are coming home in May to feed therabbits while we're gone and one of the things Robin said was, "I canhardly wait to see Pedro and love on him again.."

Sometime during the night - Pedro passed away - presumably in hissleep. Art found him this morning when he was checking on water bottles.

He hadn't been ill at all - been eating and drinking. Art mentionedhe'd been drinking a lot - but the weather has been getting warmer andall the rabbits are drinking more.

Rest In Peace Pedro...and binky free where the length and typf of your fur matters no more.

Mama loves you.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 13, 2007)

Rest in Peace, Pedro:cry3.



Binky free at the bridge:rainbow::runningrabbit:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 14, 2007)

We're so sorry for your loss...he was such a cutie! Binky-free, little one!:rainbow::bigtears::cry4:


----------



## Haley (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Peg, what a unique little guy you had. 

I hadnever seen his pictures before and I was crying as Ilooked at them because even though he was so darn ugly as a baby, thosepics were beautiful to me. 

I didnt even know the little guy and Im tearing up right now. Maybe itsthe aftermath of the other loss we all suffered today. What a day. 

Rest in Peace little one. I hope youre in a place thats better than this one.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 14, 2007)

I followed the 'alien baby' posts avidly, I'm so sorry you lost him. :sad:

That said, every day you had with him was a blessing, many of us neverthought he'd ever make it this far given thatsuchabnormalitiesso oftenaccompanyquestionable health and a limited lifespan. 

Your love and care got him as far as it did. :hug2:

We'll miss you, Pedro. :rip:

You'll always be remembered. ink iris:



sas :cry2


----------



## naturestee (Apr 14, 2007)

I remember those "alien baby" picturestoo! I remember worrying that he'd never live to grow in tohis fur, but thanks to you he did. That in itself wasprobably a miracle. You did a great job raising Pedro,Peg. He couldn't have been born into a better home.The poor little guy was living on borrowed time, but at least he wasable to live his short life with you.

ink iris:

Binky free Pedro, little miracle baby.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Peg. Pedro was definately a unique little guy, and that made him all the more special.

Be happy, little boy. I guess you have a wonderful coat and mane now!

Jan


----------



## missyscove (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It's usually the ones who are ugly to the eye who are most beautiful to the heart.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh no:cry4:, Pedro what a special boy you were,and what a wonderful mama you had to care for you and love you in yourshort life.:kiss:

Binky free at the Bridge little man!:rainbow:


----------



## JimD (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry I missed this 

Prayers and good thoughts sent.

...binkie free Pedro!!
ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:
~Jim


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 15, 2007)

Aww. Binky Free


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 15, 2007)

Pedro,

I was feeding and got to your empty cage - and broke down and cried.

I wish I had known you were sick...you never acted it at all.

Binky free my sweetie......you really were special.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh, Sweet little Pedro...

I didn't see this right away, but saw the mention of him in your latest note from the boys, Peg.

Binky free and furry, sweet little guy...you're in our hearts. 

And Peg, you've had such a horrible week...I'm so sorry that things allstack in times like this. What a horrible week...

You have our love and hugs,

Rosie*

:sad::hug1:kiss::rose::heartbeat::love


----------

